# Ugly Pen thread  ???I



## Pipes (May 24, 2006)

Ok I built a pen today ! NO BIG DEAL right but IMHO it is so dang ugly its pitiful ! My wife says she likes it :O/ 
Anyway pic to follow tonight ... I duno what I was thiking when I made this pen like this LOL[:I]

I am almost to embarassed to post a pic a this Sierra LOL But I will !!!TONIGHT I promise 

Post a pic of what you think is the ugliest pen YOU ever made lets see who wins ..No prize just good fun 







http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Pipes (May 24, 2006)

Ok here is my ugly pen LOL  so I bumped this to post the pic :O).Deer antler and gawd awful yellow celluloid I didn't have a long enough piece of antler :O/ With all the woods and things I could a used I used that yellow thing ERRRR 












http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## JimGo (May 24, 2006)

Yup, that's up there on my list Pipes! []

Okay, I'll bite...here are two of my "less attractive" pens...


----------



## thewishman (May 24, 2006)

Jim, I had to send my family out of the room when I pulled up the big image of the second [xx(] pen.





[]


----------



## gerryr (May 24, 2006)

I think I just lost my appetite and was getting ready for a snack.[xx(]


----------



## Nolan (May 24, 2006)

This has to be mine! Funny thing is is this is the second one like it. The first one I did for my wife for fun and she took it to work and 10 people asked to buy it before lunch[] So this one is for sale!!!!

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------



## thewishman (May 25, 2006)

Nolan, the more I look at your pen the dizzier I feel.[]


----------



## JimGo (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I think I just lost my appetite and was getting ready for a snack.[xx(]



Gerry,
Glad I could help with the diet! []


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 25, 2006)

Here's my masterpiece.  I figured as long as I was going to put up my super ugly pen I may as well put an unrelated background with it.  I made this almost four years ago and I put the tubes together backwards.  When you twist the mechanism, the refill goes from sticking out normally to sticking way out.  The refill does not retract into the pen.  The shape is bad, the finish is bad, the attempted inlay rings are bad and it's beat up from child abuse (my children use/abuse this pen occasionally).  I think it's pretty funny and it certainly makes me feel better about my more recent work.


----------



## Pipes (May 25, 2006)

Come on pony up those UGLY pens [] lets see them come on []





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Ron Mc (May 25, 2006)

OH no! Is it time?[]


----------



## Johnathan (May 26, 2006)

Wow Nils, that sure is a winner![][8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 26, 2006)

Yes, Pipes, another ring of black up there would have been much more better. []


----------



## Pipes (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Yes, Pipes, another ring of black up there would have been much more better. []



Hey I started to THINK what can I say I had a brain FART LOL !! My BIG mistake LOL...That zsure is a UGLY pen Iam gona knock it apart and redo it thou I think   he he there I go thinking again []





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Pipes (May 27, 2006)

BUMP LOL[]





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## fiferb (Jun 2, 2006)

OK, here's my ugly pen and I just completed it today. My first attempt a segmenting and you can tell I didn't do very well. Nothing matches up.  Yellowheart and Purpleheart, CA finish.


----------



## Pipes (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey IF I could sement that good in a few weeks I would be acting like I knew how :O) but atlast Iam hopeless  not a bad first try IMO 




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Pipes (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pipes_
> <br />Ok here is my ugly pen LOL  so I bumped this to post the pic :O).Deer antler and gawd awful yellow celluloid I didn't have a long enough piece of antler :O/ With all the woods and things I could a used I used that yellow thing ERRRR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 28, 2006)

Here's mine.  It's lignum vitae teacher pen, with my first attempts at segmenting, or whatever you call it.  These aren't oops bands.  Since the pen has 2 colors, I wanted to identify each end.  The bloodwood end didn't turn out too badly, except that it's too fat for the nib.  The bocote end was originally blackwood cross-cut, but I didn't have the skill to pull it off, so I replaced it with bocote.  I didn't clean if off with DNA, before I finished it, which caused major splotching.  Most of the splotching is hidden on the back of the pic.  This was a gift for my son and was one of my first pens I did.  I hate this shape.  
Rob



<br />


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 28, 2006)

I hadn't noticed how old this thread was. Oh, well. For the record: Below is a pen I made that was the winner of an ugly pen contest on the 'other' [] forum. It ended up in the hands of another members young daughter who loves it.





<br />


----------



## Pipes (Jun 28, 2006)

I still think my antler I stuck that stupid GOLD opps band on in a moment were I was thinking is the worst !! I know I should never go into deep thought and try I said TRY and THINK iam some kina artist LOL !! When I do !!!! well you see what happens [:I] My wife liked thew dman thing I hated it ! she also said it would sell and I guess she was right [:0][:I]





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## angboy (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />I hadn't noticed how old this thread was. Oh, well. For the record: Below is a pen I made that was the winner of an ugly pen contest on the 'other' [] forum. It ended up in the hands of another members young daughter who loves it.
> 
> 
> ...



This shouldn't have won an ugly pen contest- I think it's great! And that's 100% serious!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 29, 2006)

Angboy, it won by a big margin. Pastor Bill had one that I thought should have won but, I guess, he is sorta blessed. [] My 'winner' is made from a failed Euro (upper barrel) a left over hunk of blank from an Eagle blank and a left over hunk of the Pink Tree of Glen Rose Texas sent by Johnny of TPS. It might look like acrylic, but y'all know I don't do no plastics. [)]


----------



## Scottydont (Jun 29, 2006)

I make a habit of giving my my wife the first pen of any new kits I try. You all know what happens to CA when applied while the lathe is on. I got frustrated with a Euro that was giving me fits. In this case I got a little crazy seeing how radical I could get applying CA at a fairly high speed then using accelerator. The end result was a pen that looked like it came out of the cats litter box! [] I took that to my wife "look honey" and we both got a good laugh out of it. She later threw it away. I wish I had taken a pic, it would have one hands down.


----------



## Pipes (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scottydont_
> <br />I make a habit of giving my my wife the first pen of any new kits I try. You all know what happens to CA when applied while the lathe is on. I got frustrated with a Euro that was giving me fits. In this case I got a little crazy seeing how radical I could get applying CA at a fairly high speed then using accelerator. The end result was a pen that looked like it came out of the cats litter box! [] I took that to my wife "look honey" and we both got a good laugh out of it. She later threw it away. I wish I had taken a pic, it would have one hands down.



I don't know whats wrong with puting CA on with the lathe running I have a VS Nova Mercury and turn it down all the way to super slow like 3 to 400 RPM and have ZERO problems I just put the ca on a paper towel and run it across the pen seems to work for me I normaly have to RESAND a bit on the first coat but after that its like glass ! all I do then is use some Hut plastic polish and then a flannel cloth and Iam done all in about 5 min or less !! So my question is what happens when you apply CA with the lathe on am I missing somthing here ?? Iam serious ! [?][:I] ...






http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## fiferb (Jun 29, 2006)

I think if a pen sells or someone takes it because they like it then it shouldn't be allowed as an ugly pen. Now, the one I submitted is still in my display case and the best comment was "interesting".


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 29, 2006)

Jim,
You should post your panache, before you clean it up.[]  It'll be too nice looking after you clean up the CA.
Rob


----------



## Scottydont (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pipes_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, not missing anything but my details, sorry. I do CA with the lathe running on low speed just fine most of the time. This just happened to be one of those times where I was being to impatient and had a combination of too high of a speed and to much CA! []


----------



## OSCAR15 (Jun 30, 2006)

WE SHOULD START A SEPARATE UGLY PEN FORUM


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 2, 2006)

good idea Oscar. I'd finally have a domain to rule over. There is a reason I don't post many pics.......


----------

